# Police Check Certificate



## lisajoneseey (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Does anyone know if a police check certificate is required to be included in any work permit/visa application?

The reason I ask is because I have worked in New Zealand previously where standard procedure requires a Police Check Certificate to be submitted with work permit applications.

However un-beknown to me the ever efficient UK police took 3 months to process the check, which seriously delayed my start date.

I dont want to be caught out like that again. By the way I work in construction.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

lisajoneseey said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Does anyone know if a police check certificate is required to be included in any work permit/visa application?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum,

Not that I am aware of. It took 4 weeks from contract signing to employment visa being granted for me and I am from the UK. I would check what your company policy is because they will be processing the visa for you.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree. As far as I am aware, this is not required. The Government here is a lot more concernde with your general health rather than criminal convictions. They do an immigration check on you before your visa is issued but I do not think that it extends as far as checking for criminal records.


----------

